# CHI Silk Infusion drugstore dupe



## rainbowVEINSx (Aug 24, 2009)

does anybody know of any drugstore hair products similar to silk infusion?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 24, 2009)

Biosilk  Silk Therapy is the exact same product....Even made by the same company...But it is not that cheap unfortunately...but you can buy it at Target  and other DS's


----------



## MUALindsay (Aug 24, 2009)

If you have a Sally's near-by, I saw they have on in their brand.

Generic Value Products - GVP Silk Remedy


----------



## starlightx (Aug 24, 2009)

I've read that the brand got2be cosmic has a "shimmering serum" that is like chi silk infusion but it's around $7 dollars. It has some shimmer in it, and I've never tried it but several bloggers have been loving it!

I actually purchased a 6oz CHI silk infusion at the discount store chain Marshall's (I think they're nation-wide, but I'm not sure) for around $13 if you're looking for the real thing for less.


----------



## sandrrra (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Biosilk  Silk Therapy is the exact same product....Even made by the same company...But it is not that cheap unfortunately...but you can buy it at Target  and other DS's_

 

alot of the salon products sold at target and DS arent supposed to be there, and are either expired or watered down. diversion is a big problem in the salon industry and unfortunately theres not much they can do about it. so if your going to spend the money on it buy it from a salon!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I know this is not true for Biosilk because my old mfg company made both Chi silk and Biosilk and just branded them differently...my bottle of Biolsilk from Target states EXP 05-10 (May 2010) and I have had it for about 4 months...Although I can't speak on other brands that Target may sell...But I know it is illegal to sell a product if the product and ingredient deck does not match


----------



## sandrrra (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Well I know this is not true for Biosilk because my old mfg company made both Chi silk and Biosilk and just branded them differently...my bottle of Biolsilk from Target states EXP 05-10 (May 2010) and I have had it for about 4 months...Although I can't speak on other brands that Target may sell...But I know it is illegal to sell a product if the product and ingredient deck does not match_

 

I found this video and the guy from farouk(chi & biosilk) says they dont sell to major chains. so idk? I just graduated from cos school and they majorly went over why people shouldnt buy salon products from DS and other places. so I guess be careful if you do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - Farouk Speaks out Regarding Diversion...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9cqzl63ceuE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9cqzl63ceuE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tashona Helena (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_If you have a Sally's near-by, I saw they have on in their brand.

Generic Value Products - GVP Silk Remedy_

 
I second this recommendation, I have the Silk Treatment from Sally's and from what I remember (i haven't been wearing my real hair out lately) it was very good and definitely comparable to salon products. I only have the Chi Keratin Spray so I don't know about comparing it to Chi's, but I would say it's almost as good as Bumble & Bumble's defrizz.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sandrra...I see this but they are saying the person is buying it from the salons who sell to unauthorized buyers and they are in turn reselling it to make profit.....Ok That is what Ebay does everyday.....Maybe the salons should stop selling to unauthorized dealers and this would solve the mfg problem...We shipped all product to the company where it went from there is not for me to guess on...They did not say they had proved them to be dilluted, expired etc...they say they have no idea what the seller does after he buys it from the Salons...I personally do not feel Salons are the only place to buy quality products by any means


----------



## rainbowVEINSx (Aug 26, 2009)

wow thank you everyone! i will look for the shimmering serum and the sallys stuff!


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_I second this recommendation, I have the Silk Treatment from Sally's and from what I remember (i haven't been wearing my real hair out lately) it was very good and definitely comparable to salon products. I only have the Chi Keratin Spray so I don't know about comparing it to Chi's, but I would say it's almost as good as Bumble & Bumble's defrizz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I third this. My hair has been 100x more healthier, shiner, and more manageable since using this product.,


----------



## sinergy (Aug 29, 2009)

biosilk and chi are basically the same thing they are both made by farouk sandrrra is right about the diversion in the salon/drug store industry, doesnt mean that the items sold in drug stores are always fakes, but they are black market products, sold by outside distributors to drug store chains? something like that, anyhow people like me, who rely on the sale of retail products in our salons lose out when they are sold in drug stores. like for instance we have a customer who comes in and buys up all the clearanced items we sell and actually we are doing a limit thing but its hard to enforce when people come in together, anyhow, he buys it all up for sixty to seventy off reg. price and sells it in his own store, or sells to small chains for half price..see what im saying? anyhow, thats the diversion issue, if that makes sense...as far as generic alternatives to chi or biosilk....i dont know any sold in drug stores but regis design line has a Silk Drops that is the regis version..and it sells for 10.95 so not too bad...honestly there isnt anything like chi silk infusions tho..lol..its one of my fave products. =)


----------



## sinergy (Sep 1, 2009)

one more thing on diversion...most companies do what they can to keep their products out of the drug stores and most advertise that if its not bought at salons its not quality product. farouk himself for chi redken and aquage are all really big on stopping the sell of their products outside salons. but like tish mentioned u can get everything and anything on ebay anyways so yea other than that i was thinking..garnier fructisse used to make a silk somethin or other i used to love and one of my other faves is bedhead girl toys? i think thats what its called..


----------

